# Phil Baroni set to fight Karo Parisyan at Bellator 122



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Source-Phil-Baroni-set-to-fight-Karo-Parisyan-at-Bellator-122-69263












> After nearly a year away from the sport, Phil Baroni is set for a return to action at Bellator 122 in Temecula, Calif.
> 
> Sherdog.com has confirmed with sources close to the situation that the “New York Bad Ass” will in fact take on Karo Parisyan in a welterweight bout on July 25.
> 
> ...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I like it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Karo smokes him .


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Baroni will start out strong, gas, wilt, then Karo rides the last 2 rounds home for a UD win or late submission.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah... everybody beats up Phil Baroni lol


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

The New York Bad Ass's current record is 15-17.

...


----------

